# Weird Woodlice???



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi just found a weird woodlouse looking thingy in the house this morning, apparently the Mrs has already found a few this week, just wondering what it is, any clues???










Sorry about the photo quality, just had to take it on my phone....


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a woodlouse, just a different species from what you normally find. Looks like _Philoscia muscorum_, the "common striped woodlouse" to me 

List of woodlice of the British Isles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Chaika said:


> It's a woodlouse, just a different species from what you normally find. Looks like _Philoscia muscorum_, the "common striped woodlouse" to me
> 
> List of woodlice of the British Isles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Cool, Cheers, I keep a few European woodlice in with a few of my T's and lately these things keep turning up in the house and Im getting the blame!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

They've been turning up in our place as well. I think it's just some wild ones sneaking in somehow


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I would prob have passed out if i found those in my house:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

Tut tut Teeny! Think of all those big, bitey, hairy tarantulas that you keep,.. you can't pass out at the sight of an ickle little woodlouse. I'm sure you're made of sterner stuff


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Just Imagine it was *these* I was finding about the house!!!

<Shudders.......


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Just Imagine it was *these* I was finding about the house!!!
> 
> <Shudders.......


Now THAT would be something!!! I'd have one in a tank in a flash  :no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Chaika said:


> Tut tut Teeny! Think of all those big, bitey, hairy tarantulas that you keep,.. you can't pass out at the sight of an ickle little woodlouse. I'm sure you're made of sterner stuff


I cannot stand the little buggers they creep me right out:bash::bash:. I am fine with spiders scorps and snakes etc lol




mcluskyisms said:


> Just Imagine it was *these* I was finding about the house!!!
> 
> <Shudders.......


You bad bad bad person.....i just nearly cried


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

TEENY said:


> You bad bad bad person.....i just nearly cried



Couldve been *worse...*

:whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Couldve been *worse...*
> 
> :whistling2:


See.....now you know there is no way i am EVER clicking a link of yours again so that pic will be lost on me.
I cannot fathom what it is about them i just hate them with a passion lol


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yes, what you have got is a common striped from what I can tell from the picture, Not at all harmful to anything so I'd just leave him be


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Yes, what you have got is a common striped from what I can tell from the picture, Not at all harmful to anything so I'd just leave him be


What about introducing these to some T enclosures? Would they fight or kill my European woodlice and also would I have have them in quarantine for a while first?


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

He's nice... I do like a good woodlouse :blush:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

My house is always rich in woodlice, probably the mould.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> My house is always rich in woodlice, probably the mould.


Sounds, erm, very nice!!!!


----------



## tabbyshero (Feb 12, 2009)

TEENY said:


> See.....now you know there is no way i am EVER clicking a link of yours again so that pic will be lost on me.
> I cannot fathom what it is about them i just hate them with a passion lol


 ^ ^ Waayyy too many legs! I find Centipedes terrifying for the same reason..:blush:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

tabbyshero said:


> ^ ^ Waayyy too many legs! I find Centipedes terrifying for the same reason..:blush:


We also seem to have a *large* centipede in the bathroom... somewhere in the bathroom...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

tabbyshero said:


> ^ ^ Waayyy too many legs! I find Centipedes terrifying for the same reason..:blush:


For me it is the rolling into balls thing 
I don't really like centipedes either tho as they look like long woodlice. Strangely however i saw a millipede that was stripey the other day and thought it looked cool, but i would prob fill me pants if i saw it for real lol


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> What about introducing these to some T enclosures? Would they fight or kill my European woodlice and also would I have have them in quarantine for a while first?


lol, there shouldn't be any problems having them along with the Europeans in the same tank, I would however quarantine them for a while just to make sure they aren't carrying any nasties.


----------

